# Cost of living in sydney



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

I have accepted a job offer in Sydney with 80k plus super. I have a family of wife and 5 year old kid. I am a permanent resident of oz. Can some one tell me if the salary is enough to lead a good life in Sydney ?

I tried searching for this information in other threads but not much info found.

Please help


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

I guess it will depend on where exactly you end up living in Sydney. Remember that Sydney is the most expensive area to live in the country.

Here are some recent threads on the subject:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/51142-living-costs-sydney.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/42208-what-wage-would-i-need.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/11331-sydney-living-costs.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pats-living-australia/9392-moving-sydney.html

Also check out the cost of living sticky at the top of the forum page.

Dolly


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

u can looks for some Indian sururb like chatswood, granvillle, Strathfield, Parramatta
again it depends on ur choice...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

LoveOz said:


> I have accepted a job offer in Sydney with 80k plus super. I have a family of wife and 5 year old kid. I am a permanent resident of oz. Can some one tell me if the salary is enough to lead a good life in Sydney ?
> 
> I tried searching for this information in other threads but not much info found.
> 
> Please help


TO save money its best to live away from your workplace. 
Beyond that you will get some allowences for your child also. So that you you can adjust totally.
Will get an appartment for around 300 to 330A$ in Paramatta.
WHat pankaj namedeo reported places found with less rent than in city.
.................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals 30th July 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009
Arrived on May 26th 2010


----------



## chefman21 (Jul 12, 2010)

80k is good without been great. You can have quite a good lifestyle if you live a bit further out. Anything within 5-10km of the city and you will be paying your yearly salary on one weeks rent!


----------

